# Teaser---Old timers should get this



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'm stumped....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I'm stumped....


Haha---not yet. I want to give someone a chance to answer.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

gdgli said:


> I was shown this by an old timer after reading about it 35 years ago in a hunting magazine. How do you get a quick third shot out of a double barrel gun?



Shots of what??>


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought if anyone would know it would be Swampcollie ;-) or my dad if he was still around (old time hunter and gun dog breeder.)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am trapshooting Thursday. I will try to get video.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I did not forget. Got rained out for trapshooting. Will try to get video this afternoon.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Bring more than one gun :grin2:


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

puddles everywhere said:


> Bring more than one gun :grin2:


Hahahaha! Very funny!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I have video but am having trouble posting from my cell phone. Truth is I am technologically challenged


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When I upload videos, I use my computer, not my phone. Can you email yourself the video and upload it from a computer?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I now have it in my email but it is sideways.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

it's all timing. You may have answered already.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You can still upload to GRF. We'll turn our heads to figure it out.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a guess as most of my experience was with an M16 almost 50 years ago...reload after your first shot?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I keep getting this message and I don't know what it means.

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Take a look at my thread Teaser Pics to see how it is done.


----------

